# Cats Gone Blind Overnight. Any advice please?



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi,

My cats gone blind pretty much overnight. She has a Thyroid problem and today I took her to the vets and she has detached retinas. To be quite honest, I've been really really upset all day. This little cat means the world to me! I'm not coping too well with it all and I really want to comfort her! Shes decided that lieing outside the Toilet door is where she wants to be. Already, she has found and used her cat litter tray twice today! But I want to ensure she is happy. Has anyone had a simular experience?

Thanks in advance,

Ken


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

kenboon said:


> Hi,
> 
> My cats gone blind pretty much overnight. She has a Thyroid problem and today I took her to the vets and she has detached retinas. To be quite honest, I've been really really upset all day. This little cat means the world to me! I'm not coping too well with it all and I really want to comfort her! Shes decided that lieing outside the Toilet door is where she wants to be. Already, she has found and used her cat litter tray twice today! But I want to ensure she is happy. Has anyone had a simular experience?
> 
> ...


No, I haven't had this experience personally, but I'm really sorry to hear this about your little cat. Is there nothing they can do such as laser eye surgery? As long as you keep your kitty safe indoors or in a cat run, she should still have a lovely life.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

No sorry but didnt want to just read and run. Give her time to get used to where everything is and make sure you dont move things. Cats adjust well. Good luck hun xxx


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry Ken, this must be devastating 

Cats do have a way of adapting like people do. She' will use her nose to find the way.

Whats her name by the way, would like to offer her a prayer.

Em xxxx


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your baby, I can't offer any advice, my Scamp went blind in one eye but obviously it's nowhere near as bad as it is for your cat. Hopefully someone will come along with advice for you soon


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

has she completely lost her sight?
i had a cat, tabitha who lost her sight and she was also deaf, but the vet did say that she could see some shapes, this was due to renal failure. it causes pressure behind the eyes. she amazed me how well she did. i did keep her in one room, but this was also because of her kidneys, towards the end, were quite bad and she would have had trouble finding the tray, but you would be amazed how well they do adapt.
i would confine her to one room for a while until she gets used to her blindness, and gradually get her used to her surroundings, but i wouldnt let her climb stairs or let her out.


----------



## ambercat (May 4, 2009)

Ken, if the detached retinas are due to high blood pressure associated with the hyperthryoidism, its possible medication will reverse it, although it doesnt in all cases. Is she already on tablets for her hyperthryoidism? presume she's had her BP checked?


----------



## Ali82 (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh no I'm sorry to hear this. What has the vet said, I'm assuming that the detached retina has been caused by high blood pressure? If so what is being done to get the hypert and blood pressure under control?

I don't have any direct experience of blindness in cats but as mentioned above my understanding is they do adapt well. I wish you two all the best and I'm sure that if you can get her conditions under control then there's no reason she can't continue to have a happy life


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

The same thing happened to an old cat of mine - he went blind when he was up on the shed roof! He used to do everything the same - jumping up on chairs/tables but one day something got moved and he never figured out where to jump up after. It wasn't a problem though as we kept everything on ground level and made sure he knew where things were. He adapted so well people couldn't tell he was blind!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

kenboon said:


> Hi,
> 
> My cats gone blind pretty much overnight. She has a Thyroid problem and today I took her to the vets and she has detached retinas. To be quite honest, I've been really really upset all day. This little cat means the world to me! I'm not coping too well with it all and I really want to comfort her! Shes decided that lieing outside the Toilet door is where she wants to be. Already, she has found and used her cat litter tray twice today! But I want to ensure she is happy. Has anyone had a simular experience?
> 
> ...


Very sorry to hear about your cat. If retinas are detached this is due to high blood pressure caused by what appears to be uncontrolled hyperthyroidism. What did the vet say? I find it incredible if you were just sent away!

*I would take her straight back to the vets and demand she's put in Istin straight away. This is reversible in most cases if given with first few days of onset of blindness. Don't delay any longer with this.* *In fact, if you're reading this, I would call the emergency vets right now*.


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi Ianthi,

I have put a visitor message on his profile page to check your post. May be it will send an email????

Em xxx


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks Em....I did look to sending a PM but then realised I couldn't! 

Hoping Ken sees it or returns here soon or has googled and found the information himself! Poor cat.


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

Ianthi said:


> Thanks Em....I did look to sending a PM but then realised I couldn't!
> 
> Hoping Ken sees it or returns here soon or has googled and found the information himself! Poor cat.


I don't think he expected a response this quickly. Hope he reads it in time 

Em xxx


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Hope he does too


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

Guys, I'm overwhelmed by the ammount of response I've had, TY so much! I woke up again this morning in tears. So I thank you for the support.

She has been prescribed Fortekor and Istin for he blood pressure and to hopefully help her eyes. 

To be honest, she was having issue with her mouth last week. She was put on anti biostics last friday. She seemed to have perked up until wendnesday. I took her to the vets wendnesday evening and said I had noticed her dropping of the door step when she went out (I got her straight away), and that she was realy down. But it didnt click at that point that she was having issues with her eyes. He booked her in to have a tooth extrasion the next day. I locked her inside for the night, so she couldnt wander off and get food from elsewhere etc. Yesterday morning I woke up and found her to be really distant. I then saw her bump in to a wall slightly! That's when the penny dropped after I tested her a little. I took her to the vets at 8:30 as arranged and told them that there was something not right with her eyes. I left her with them and they later confirmed her eyes were bad. I was really worried about her having her teeth done! I wasnt expecting this  It really is heart breaking to see her the way she is. Shes just turned 10 too. She used to spend hours on end in the window watching the birds etc  I just want to make her as happy as I can. At the moment, her safe place is upstairs outside the toilet door. If I take her downstirs, she will navigate herself back upstairs. Shes already very good at this! But the main thing is, I want to make her as happy as I can. Luckily, I work from home, so I can be here for her most of the time.

Thanks again so much for all the responses! Honestly, it means so much to me!

Ken


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi,

She was presribed half a tablet a day of Istin. I actually looked last night about 5:30 at the tablets and found there were not any missing. I had to ring the vets up and ask if she had been given any! And guess what, she hadnt been given any medication while she was there! I was quite angry about this. I was told by the receptionist, it's because its stressfull for the animal! She had bloods taken etc yesterday too, which I will get the results back for today. The vets also going to get a bit of an earful regardinf the medication not being given asap.

Do you think theres a chance she may regain some of her sight? She came downstarirs a few minutes ago and sat in the sun and squinted a bit! They did say she was responding to light a bit when they tested her.

I had a chat with my Girlfreind, and we going to make the back garden cat freindly and escape proof this weekend. At the moment, we are not letting her out at all.

Ken



Ianthi said:


> Very sorry to hear about your cat. If retinas are detached this is due to high blood pressure caused by what appears to be uncontrolled hyperthyroidism. What did the vet say? I find it incredible if you were just sent away!
> 
> *I would take her straight back to the vets and demand she's put in Istin straight away. This is reversible in most cases if given with first few days of onset of blindness. Don't delay any longer with this.* *In fact, if you're reading this, I would call the emergency vets right now*.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about your girl.

I adopted a stray cat from the RSPCA who had (we think) had a stroke so was wobbly and also had detached retina's. Unfortunately because of being a stray when this all happened (well we hoped she was a stray at the time and not just kicked out because of her bad health ) she didn't get the medication she needed right away. The vet did say at the time though that it she had have had immediate vet care for her high blood pressure the effects could possibly have been reversed when they happened.

However she dealt so well with being blind - Even with the wobblyness she used her litter tray religiously, she found her beds and us. She even used to come out into the communal garden with us in the summer and would follow our voices to find the neighbours so they could make a fuss of her. We also had to start shutting her out of the kitchen as she would try to raid the bin, even though she couldnt see it!

I hope that the medication help reverse the blindness, however if it doesn't don't worry too much. Cats are amazing creatures and very adaptable. She can still go on to live a happy life even if she is blind.

We found with Lucy that we did have to be a little bit more careful walking around as she tried to follow us about and she was slower than we were, if we got too far away she would cry until we went back to her. She loved being around us but if we made no noise or vibration on the floor for a while and we weren't where she thought we were she would cry but simply talking to her so she could find us. We avoided picking her up and moving her around the house too much as that made her more disorientated, if we picked her up we put her down in the same place.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Ken, so very sorry to read about your little girl. I really hope the medication kicks in pronto and the worst of the blindness can be reversed.

What is her name? Please feel free to pop up a couple of pics, so that we can all admire her gorgeousness. 

10 yrs is young for cats these days so I am sure she will respond well and you are going to have many more happy years with her.

Please keep us updated with the news.

Oh, and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

kenboon said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you think theres a chance she may regain some of her sight? She came downstarirs a few minutes ago and sat in the sun and squinted a bit! They did say she was responding to light a bit when they tested her.
> 
> Ken


The vets should have explained why they were prescribing the Istin. Sounds to me you got it in time and there's a good chance her sight will be restored. So fingers crossed she'll be OK. Every so often try dropping an object in front of her and see if her eyes follow it.

The other concern I have is the hyperthyroidism. This can cause high BP but when controlled by medication the BP is lowered. Is she on any medication for this? She's relatively young to have this condition by the way.

We'll all be keeping our fingers crossed here!


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks again for your replies 

Her names Rosie. She really is everything to me. I was quite ill a few years ago with Anxiety and she helped me so much. I rescued her when she was 6 months old. Basically, the people opposite my girlfreinds sisters flat used to fling her about and generally not give two hoots about her and she lived on an old sofa on a landing. I offered to take her off their hands and I've had her ever since! We definatly have a very strong bond. I guess thats why its hurting me so much. 

She seems so down  I mean shes bound to be, but shes not eating either. Shes drinking quite a bit though. She does purr when you stroke her. Shes used her litter box a couple of times. That made me cry too lol. Her defusers on for her 24/7 too. I'm going to get her a new bed for upstairs today and keep it near the toilet door for her. At the moment, shes just lying on carpet. I just want her to get some food down her now!

I'll see if I can did some photos out of her. Shes a tabby.

Thanks again  This is helping me lots! Thanks so much for your support!

Ken


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

Ianthi said:


> The vets should have explained why they were prescribing the Istin. Sounds to me you got it in time and there's a good chance her sight will be restored. So fingers crossed she'll be OK. Every so often try dropping an object in front of her and see if her eyes follow it.
> 
> The other concern I have is the hyperthyroidism. This can cause high BP but when controlled by medication the BP is lowered. Is she on any medication for this? She's relatively young to have this condition by the way.
> 
> We'll all be keeping our fingers crossed here!


Shes on Fortekor and Istin. Isnt the Istin for the blood pressure? I thought the Fortekor was to help her eyes.

Your right though, I should have been told what was what! I'm so glad I double checked last night to see if she had had her meds! I'm hoping she does regain some of her sight. I know this is a bit of a peice of string question, but how long should it be until I see if it has improved?

Thanks so much for your reply 

Ken


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

kenboon said:


> Shes on Fortekor and Istin. Isnt the Istin for the blood pressure? I thought the Fortekor was to help her eyes.
> 
> Your right though, I should have been told what was what! I'm so glad I double checked last night to see if she had had her meds! I'm hoping she does regain some of her sight. I know this is a bit of a peice of string question, but how long should it be until I see if it has improved?
> 
> ...


If she's reacting to light by squinting then this is a good sign. I'd certainly give it a few more days. Yes, Istin is for blood pressure but strangely enough so is Fortekor so I'm a little perplexed why both have been prescribed. Sometimes this can space them out a little in the beginning and if you're concerned I'd call the vets and explain.

Make sure she's eating though. Cats must eat. Try warming her food and see if that entices her. Failing that try something like sardines, tuna etc


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Ken

I just wanted to say im so sorry to hear about Rosie, reading this thread made me feel really sad so i cant imagine how you must be feeling.

My fingers and toes are crossed that she regains her sight and im sure deep down she will be feeling ok as she still has you around to look after her.

Please keep us updated xx


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks Ianthi,

I've found this on the net Fortekor 2.5mg Datasheet "FORTEKOR* is indicated for the treatment of heart failure in dogs and chronic renal insufficiency in cats." I'll double check when the vets ring up!

I'll buy her some fresh chicken, she never turns that down! I really do hope she regains some of her sight. I'm wondering if the tablets are making her feel a little sick.

Thanks so much for you reply! And for giving me some hope.



Ianthi said:


> If she's reacting to light by squinting then this is a good sign. I'd certainly give it a few more days. Yes, Istin is for blood pressure but strangely enough so is Fortekor so I'm a little perplexed why both have been prescribed. Sometimes this can space them out a little in the beginning and if you're concerned I'd call the vets and explain.
> 
> Make sure she's eating though. Cats must eat. Try warming her food and see if that entices her. Failing that try something like sardines, tuna etc


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah, I'm gutted Kelly. I spend so much time with her too! I feel a little like I've let her down in not spotting her eyes were failing earlier. I'm so glad I did find out before she had surgury on her mouth! Otherwise, they wouldnt of known she had high blood pressure. The crazy thing is, they only have one blood pressure amchine between 3 surgurys! Luckily, they got hold of it yesterday. Thanks so much for you kind message 

Ken



kellyrich said:


> Hi Ken
> 
> I just wanted to say im so sorry to hear about Rosie, reading this thread made me feel really sad so i cant imagine how you must be feeling.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

So you were very lucky they had access to the equipment yesterday.

Considering high BP can have such devastating consequences ie blindness and strokes quite frankly I'm actually amazed to hear about the number of veterinary practices that do not stock the equipment...at all!

Oh! When was Rosie diagnosed with hyperthyroidism?


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I had a cat that went blind overnight too. She had glaucoma and the swelling in her eyes caused both lenses to become detatched. One fell backwards into the eye, the other went sideways. She still had some vision, but things weren't where her brain told her they were, so she walked round in circles until she fell over, or bumped into things. The vet said she'd adapt, but it seemed unlikely to me. She did adapt a bit, but her kidneys were failing too - she was nearly 19. The medication to reduce the pressure in her eyes made the kidney failure much worse, so she was pts after a couple of months.

Another cat living on the farm where I lived was born blind from micro-opthalmia (tiny eyes) and lived outside with the other farm cats. Couldn't hunt, obviously, but with feeding (which I did) survived for a couple of years before disappearing without trace.

Don't give up hope. A blind cat can live indoors quite well. Don't move the furniture!


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, she was diagnosed about 3 months ago! She had blood tests because she lost quite a bit of weight and I was concerned and the reults came back that she had very high thyroid levels. She was then put on Vidalta one every day , then her levels were too low after a second blood test. So she now has one every other day. She had 3 blood tests in total! Bless her. She had her forth bloods taken yesterday to see if there was anything eles going on. In her previous tests, it showed her Kidneys were only functioning at 80% So we will see how that turns out today. *fingers Crossed*



Ianthi said:


> So you were very lucky they had access to the equipment yesterday.
> 
> Considering high BP can have such devastating consequences ie blindness and strokes quite frankly I'm actually amazed to hear about the number of veterinary practices that do not stock the equipment...at all!
> 
> Oh! When was Rosie diagnosed with hyperthyroidism?


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks so much for the reply! I hope the meds dont affect Rosie too much kidney wise. She already has a slight issue with them already! It's one of them times where you really wish they could talk and tell you exactly how they feel and you could reassure them that it will be ok! Its very frustraing I can not help her 

I'm so sorry to hear you cat has passed away 

Thanks so much again for your reply!

Ken



Burrowzig said:


> I had a cat that went blind overnight too. She had glaucoma and the swelling in her eyes caused both lenses to become detatched. One fell backwards into the eye, the other went sideways. She still had some vision, but things weren't where her brain told her they were, so she walked round in circles until she fell over, or bumped into things. The vet said she'd adapt, but it seemed unlikely to me. She did adapt a bit, but her kidneys were failing too - she was nearly 19. The medication to reduce the pressure in her eyes made the kidney failure much worse, so she was pts after a couple of months.
> 
> Another cat living on the farm where I lived was born blind from micro-opthalmia (tiny eyes) and lived outside with the other farm cats. Couldn't hunt, obviously, but with feeding (which I did) survived for a couple of years before disappearing without trace.
> 
> Don't give up hope. A blind cat can live indoors quite well. Don't move the furniture!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

kenboon said:


> Thanks for the reply, she was diagnosed about 3 months ago! She had blood tests because she lost quite a bit of weight and I was concerned and the reults came back that she had very high thyroid levels. She was then put on Vidalta one every day , then her levels were too low after a second blood test. So she now has one every other day. She had 3 blood tests in total! Bless her. She had her forth bloods taken yesterday to see if there was anything eles going on. In her previous tests, it showed her Kidneys were only functioning at 80% So we will see how that turns out today. *fingers Crossed*


It can take time to regulate and stabilise some cats. I wouldn't worry too much about her kidneys being 80% at all and actually this is very good! Cats usually have no problems until 25% function remains! Anyway it sounds as if this was only because the thyroid was being over-controlled ie low as this will have an adverse affect on kidney function and readings will be higher on paper.

At present though it sounds as if it's being under-controlled. Hence the high BP caused by the hyperthyroidism. Is she taking Vidalta at the moment?


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes she is Ian. She has one 10mg tablet every other day. She was on one a day, then her bloods showed her levels were too low. We changed it to one every other day and they were happy with the levels in resulting blood test results.

Ian, thanks for your replies! I really appreciate them and the time you ALL have taken to do so!


Ken


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Out of curiosity Ken, has the vet discussed any alternative options for the HPT other than tablet medication?

I ask because I used to have a cat, Slugger, who was diagnosed with this when he was 13 years old. He was put on tablets for about 3 weeks to get the thyroid fairly regulated and then they operated on him and removed the half of the thyroid that was damaged. The healthy side was left intact. Sluggie proceeded to live a further 4 happy years, without any meds, until he was 17 when the remaining bit of thyroid went nanas and we struggled then to get it sorted.

With Rosie only being 10 years old, she should not have any problems with anaestetic (sp) other than the normal risks that come with it. 

From my own experience, I would certainly suggest that this is looked into further.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Hi, I hope your cat is settling down and remain hopeful that her eye sight will return. I know moggybaby has suggested surgery for the thyroid....I would go one step further and suggest the radio iodine treatment. It may look expensive up front, but once you start to add up ongoing blood tests and meds over a good few years it actually starts to look like a good deal.


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. 

She has a slight hear murmour too. I'm ever so scared about letting her be put to sleep. It took alot to take her yesterday to get her teeth done! I hate giving her tablet too her too. I'll have to go a bit deeper in to this with the vet for pros and cons. I'll do anything to keep her well.

Ken


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

I've just done a torch test on her and she does squint a little! God please I hope these tablets do some good!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i know when i had tabitha she did lose her sight for a little whle then got it back and then it went again for good, but then again tabitha was almost 19 at the time. fortekor is for her kidneys so this explains why she is having trouble with her sight. having said that thyroid problems can cause kidney problems which in turn can sometimes cause blindness, can be an ongoing thing.


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

JUst had to rush her in, her kidney levels are at dangerous levels. Shes going to be put on a drip to try and flush her kidneys out :crying:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Fingers and paws crossed for her x

Stay strong (((big hugs)))


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh no!

I hope she is ok.

Feel better soon Rosie 

Em, Moriarty and Tabitha xxxxx


----------



## Tonti (Mar 16, 2011)

Just to say that my little old cat Sweetie went blind about a couple of years ago at the age of 19 and she is still going strong two years later. She gets taken out in the garden for walks a couple of times a day and can get up and down stairs quite easily on her own. I think she tells where she is by what's under her paws and she walks slowly until she bumps into things. As for feeding her, try tempting her with ox tongue or sardines. Sometimes she gets lost and cries but stops when somebody strokes her or picks her up. She also sits in the kitchen and cries when the Sunday meat is roasting and only shuts up when she's given some.

Hope everything goes well.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

kenboon said:


> JUst had to rush her in, her kidney levels are at dangerous levels. Shes going to be put on a drip to try and flush her kidneys out :crying:


Really sorry to hear this but please DON'T panic. I don't believe for one minute Rosie actually has inherent kidney problems and I've no doubt this latest situation is more than likely due to over-mediation where the decreased blood flow to the kidneys has impacted on their functioning. I did wonder before about the Fortekor _and_ the Istin since both will lower blood pressure. Also ( I've just seen your earlier reply ) IF she's on Vidalta she shouldn't be on additional medication to lower PB since this should happen automatically with a lower thyroid levesl. I'll write again at a later stage about the every-other-day dosing schedule which I believe is a bit odd!

Rosie should be absolutely fine once hydrated and the correct level of medication is sorted out owing to your prompt action.

Keep us posted but please don't worry!


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Ken, Just caught up with your thread.

So sorry to hear about all what you and Rosie are going through, you are getting some great advice on here from people who know their stuff 

Hoping Rosie's vet visit goes well and keeping everything crossed for your gorgeous girl and you

Kelly xx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Hoping Rosie will be okay x


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh Ken, you must be so worried mate...

Sending lots of positive vibes for Rosie and you and hoping that your next post is better news.

So many of us here have been in the headspace you are now in so we fully understand why you feel so worried and upset. We're all here, rooting for Rosie and giving you our full support.


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

Means alot ty! I'm missing her real bad. Ianthi, I'm a litlte worried about what you said about her being on the wrong meds! Shes so much more than a cat to me. She really is unreplaceable to me. 

I'm not best pleased with the way the vets have handled this! I rang them up at 2pm today to see if they had the bloods back and they said they had the results and they would get a vet to ring me! 5:45 I had to ring them up again! This time a vet rand back within 5 minutes and toled me I had to rush her in.

Shes been drinking quite a bit all day! So she shouldnt be dehidrated. I'm so worried about her. I pray I get to hold her again. It's really breaking my heart this. The thought of her being now blind all night in a place she doesnt know worrys me so much! Shes been crying out for me when she was unsure. Tonight she will have noone :crying:


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Ken, I am getting choked up reading your message.
I understand how you must feel with Rosie being away from you tonight 
Unfortunately this is the only option at the moment, she will be looked after, i know its not the same though.

I am willing tonight to go fast for you and Rosie and hope you get good news tomorrow 

Kelly xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Ken, I don't want to distress you any more than you already are but are there any other vet practices in your area. This lot are not instilling any faith in me from reading your posts. It will do Rosie no harm for you to take her elsewhere for a 2nd opinion.

If you can advise on your general location, someone might be able to make a recommendation....


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

I've just thought, Rosie was only on her Vidalta & medication for her cystitus when she had her bloods taken  So I can not say its down to that.

Could this bad tooth that she was due to have affect her kidneys? JUst a thought.

It has been dragging on big tme tonight. I've been willing each hour on so 8:30 comes and I can arrange to see her. I just hope shes settled. Never been so attached to an animal! We have no Kids, and she is like my little baby. It's been a rough 48 hours for her. Shes gone blind, blood tests ect and now she probably thinks I have deserted her too and in an enviorment she hates. She always starts panting at the vets  I really hope she does not give up on me overnight.

The vet did mention, they like to keep them for at least 24 hours when they are on the drip. That's fine, but they close tommorow at 1pm until Monday! That's going to be too long for her I'm sure.

I do think I will change vets to be honest with you. With the meds incident yesterday and having to chase her results today, it's really angered me. If they had got back to me before, rosie could have started the drip hours before! It seems at the minute, all they are interested in is the money! 

Thanks so much for your replies and continued support!


----------



## Tinder (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh Ken my heart breaks for you reading this. I'm sure the IV fluids Rosie is receiving will help her feel loads better but I understand completely how worried & lost you feel without her tonight. If a child is in hospital parents are allowed to stay the night with them & I really think it should be the same for our fur-babes! Don't forget though Ken - cats are born survivors & much more resilient & able to adapt than we are.

My intention really isn't to worry you further but reading your posts just made me wonder whether Rosie's earlier kidney problems could have been a little more serious than the vets had realised? Hyperthyroidism can mask the true extent of kidney disease - as increased blood flow from the HyperT can help the kidneys to function better - but then once it is controlled the true extent of the kidney function is revealed. High blood pressure & detatched retinas can also occur in crf. Many crf cats can live for years after diagnosis though & can do very well even with high kidney values so please pleasae don't worry about this at this stage.

I had a cat with crf a few years ago & a website I found really helpful was:

Tanya's Comprehensive Guide to Feline Chronic Renal Failure

It's primarily about crf but there are sections on related health issues such as HyperT, high blood pressure, detached retinas etc. They also have a forum/support group whose members are incredibly knowledgeable in areas such as these. If it turns out that Rosie _is_ dealing with more long term kidney issues I really couldn't recommend a better website than the above.

Sending lots of prayers your way Ken & really hope your baby girl feels better soon. TC, my crf cat, spent 6 days in hospital when first diagnosed. I almost lost my mind with worry so I really do know how hard it is for you but she came out looking & feeling like a new cat. Please keep us updated x

Edit: Just Read Ianthi's post above Ken & hopefully it is just due to over-medication & not 'real' kidney issues. I'm only going off my own experience with crf here. Really hope I haven't worried you further but would still recommend the site above for a good read on all these issues.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

kenboon said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> *I've just thought, Rosie was only on her Vidalta & medication for her cystitus when she had her bloods taken  So I can not say its down to that.*Could this bad tooth that she was due to have affect her kidneys? JUst a thought.!


Did she have a Vidalta tablet on the day of the bloodtests? The vet isn't only going on the bloodtests taken that day-he's also taking the intervening time (plus additional meds) into account when without IV fluids her hydration levels are bound to have gotten worse! This is why he requested her to be admitted. Rosie wouldn't have been able to regulate her fluids by drinking alone-this is why she needs addiotiona IV fluids in a situation like this.

Do you know what this last T4 ( thyroid ) level was? This would help me to work out what's been causing all of this. Also the T4 on diagnosis? I would also ask them why she's on _both_ Istin and Fortekor.

Wishing Rosie a speedy recovery! Try not to worry too much.


----------



## nimagraven (Jun 28, 2011)

kenboon said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I've just thought, Rosie was only on her Vidalta & medication for her cystitus when she had her bloods taken  So I can not say its down to that.


As Ianthi says, ask your vet to see the blood test results. I did this and it was my chance to question certain things for my cat. "If this is over why didn't you prescribe for this?" etc etc.


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks as always for all the replies.

Ian, Rosie was actually due her tablet the night she had her bloods taken. The results for that came back as a little high, but they were not to concerned about that apparantly. Like I said before, she has had numerous bloods taken in the past. They were little worried initially about her kidneys, but on the final test, they went back up to 80% so they left it at that.

Just under an our to go till I can ring them up! It's been a very long night. I've not slept much at all. I've been thinking hard and I think I'm going to change vets. I think they have let Rosie down big time this week. They are going to be told the same too today. I really do pray to god, shes going to be ok. I hope I can bring her home! I dont want her spending another 48 hours on her own there.



Ianthi said:


> Did she have a Vidalta tablet on the day of the bloodtests? The vet isn't only going on the bloodtests taken that day-he's also taking the intervening time (plus additional meds) into account when without IV fluids her hydration levels are bound to have gotten worse! This is why he requested her to be admitted. Rosie wouldn't have been able to regulate her fluids by drinking alone-this is why she needs addiotiona IV fluids in a situation like this.
> 
> Do you know what this last T4 ( thyroid ) level was? This would help me to work out what's been causing all of this. Also the T4 on diagnosis? I would also ask them why she's on _both_ Istin and Fortekor.
> 
> Wishing Rosie a speedy recovery! Try not to worry too much.


----------



## nimagraven (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm a bit sleepy (Kitten woke me up so I had to feed it etc) so forgive me if I get the wrong end of the stick here, Ken!

If your cat has been given vidalta then it should be to treat hyperthyroidism which is why knowing the T4 levels are important.

The thing about vidalta is I've always been led to believe that compared to felimazole it takes time to circulate (quite a few doses) and become active enough for the T4 levels to drop back down to a normal level. Felimazole is quite fast acting.

Hyperthyroidism can mask (as others have said) decreased kidney functioning in a cat. But it's hard to see where that comes into it right now if your cat has only been on vidalta for a very short space of time before the blood test.

Unfortunately, at this point now it just sounds as if there's a lot more going on because of the additional meds.. Good on you for seeking a 2nd opinion.

Hope your cat is OK .


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

Hiya, Thanks for the reply.

My Cats been on Vidalta since the begining of May. Sge started on one tablet once a day and that dosage was too high. So they told us to reduce it to one evry other day and the levrs were stable.

Ken


----------



## nimagraven (Jun 28, 2011)

kenboon said:


> Hiya, Thanks for the reply.
> 
> My Cats been on Vidalta since the begining of May. Sge started on one tablet once a day and that dosage was too high. So they told us to reduce it to one evry other day and the levrs were stable.
> 
> Ken


Hi Ken,

That's definitely long enough for vidalta to be working properly.

Not sure if this helps you though, sorry .


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

I hope Rosie is OK and she'll be home soon!


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

I've been to the vets this morning and seen her. God I've missed her so much! Shes staying in until Monday at least. Shes being transfered to another sugury a dinner which means I can go and see her tommorow. She did seem much much perkier than she was last night and was eating and drinking while I was there too. She even meowed and started purring when she heard me and as stroked her. Then she started eating her tuna again. But they did say it was touch and go becuse her kidney function levels were so high. I'm sorry I can not remember th exact figures, but one of them was about 15 times more than it should have been! The vet was a different one and she did say that the cat she was watching in front of her was very different to what she would expect from the figures. So I'm hoping that's a good sign! Her thyroid results were only raised by 8 if I remember correctly which they were happy with. Fingers crossed, the drip pulls her through and helps her kidneys. The Vet has told me her Kidneys are going to be damaged. I'm just hoping she fights it. Its' going to destroy me if I lose her.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Ken, glad you got to see Rosie this morning and that she was looking much perkier & behaving as such too. These are positive signs and you can take some hope from them. I hope she continues to improve and that she gets home with you on Monday. 

Fingers & Paws continue to be crossed.


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you Moggy Baby. Just want her back home so I can make the most of her. She really didnt seem to mind she couldnt see today at all bless her! 

Do you really think she will be ok? I mean can she really come back with such bad readings? When i asked the vet, she wouldnt commit one way or another. She was very low last night when I took her. She didnt meow once on the way to the vets. Normally she would meow all the way as she hates it in her carrier. I just want a bit of hope that I wil get her home  I lost my mother not so long ago and she pulled be through! When I had my anxiety issues, she was all that could really calm me down. This is why I'm so attached!

I'm sorry for keep going on. But I am a abit of a mess a the moment.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Ken, try not to worry, lovey. Kidney values can "spike" upwards for all sorts of reasons and then come back down to within a manageable range. Try and stay upbeat and positive for Rosie as she will really pick up on your mood and it could make her feel down. It's frightening sometimes how much my mood rubs off on my cat Misi! If you can get her stabilised, I would look into surgery for the thyroid problem as it's notoriously difficult to control with drugs. If you possibly can, in the meantime, get a copy of her blood results and post the main ones up for us? The other thing is, with regards to the kidney values, all cats react differently. My cat has kidney failure but at the moment has a normal appetite, even though her values are in the "stage 3" category. Some cats with healthier values than my cat can feel much more unwell. "Treat the cat, not the numbers" is an oft-repeated mantra in crf circles 
Hang in there, bud, and kisses to Rosie, the brave little girl


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

kenboon said:


> Thank you Moggy Baby. Just want her back home so I can make the most of her. She really didnt seem to mind she couldnt see today at all bless her!
> 
> *Do you really think she will be ok? I mean can she really come back with such bad readings? When i asked the vet, she wouldnt commit one way or another.* She was very low last night when I took her. She didnt meow once on the way to the vets. Normally she would meow all the way as she hates it in her carrier. I just want a bit of hope that I wil get her home  I lost my mother not so long ago and she pulled be through! When I had my anxiety issues, she was all that could really calm me down. This is why I'm so attached!
> 
> I'm sorry for keep going on. But I am a abit of a mess a the moment.


Ken-If the readings are this high it usually points to acute renal failure as opposed to the chronic type which is the degenerative kind older cats suffer from. Depending on the cause yes, cats can and do recover from this. However in some cases there is some residual damage though by no means always.This can be caused by infection for one thing as well as kidney stones. There are other causes but infection is one of the main ones. Have the vets any idea what's causing this spike in numbers because ultimately the cure relies on treating the underlying cause? _I would definitely ask them this_. If infection is the cause then you need a 4-6 week course of antibiotics.

She's definitely in the right place now and as you've seen the fluids can make a difference. It's a really good sign she's eating and drinking and hopefully at the end of the IV treatment her numbers will have improved.

Poor Rosie and poor you! How is her sight at the moment?


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Another post reminded me of this - Has Rosie had Metacam in the last week?


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks so much for the reply.

I'm not sure! She had an antiboiotic injection to help her mouth about a week ago. Not sure what that was to be honest.

I'm hoping the bloods they take next time show a massive improvement. I've been reading some stories on Tanya's Comprehensive Guide to Feline Chronic Renal Failure and can see that some cats have had much much higher levels and yet still lived a good life for a few years after! I hope this is the case for Rosie too! She really did seem so perky. I'm not too sure about her sight to be honest. If definatly wasnt 100% but she didnt seem bothered at all bless her! Reaally looking forward to seeing her tommorow.

I did ask if they knew what had caused it and they were not sure. Saying that, I've seen 3 different vets this week! She didnt really know anything this morning when I arrived. She just went throught the bloods quickly and took me to see Rosie. I'm totally in their hansds at the minute  I just hope they do their best for Rosie.

Ianthi and all, thanks  Any more info or suggestions on what to ask the vet about would be brill!

Thanks

Ken


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Glad you've seen this post Ken! I'm usually on here much later than you are.

I really would press them for a cause. After all there has to be one for heaven's sake and if the numbers are as high as you say I find it very strange the vets don't appear to know! So next time you visit please do ask about infection and kidney stones! Also I would make a point of asking about the size of her kidneys. With chronic renal problems the kidneys are usually small and shrunken unlike when infection etc is the cause, they're larger and more painful.Keep reading Tanya's site as well, being more knowledgeable about things will help you feel more in control of things.

Of course there's also a chance they may suspect the medications but don't wish to say this. However, I'm not saying this is necessarily the case but best to keep it in mind .You could also ask if she's still on both the Istin and Fortekor and see how they respond!! I really don't see why she's on both.

Based on what you've told us Rosie does appear to be on the mend so please try not to get too anxious ( easier said than done, I know!) and we'll all be here to help you so post any of your concerns.

Take care.


----------



## nimagraven (Jun 28, 2011)

The only advice I can offer is not to be afraid of questioning/pressing them - even if you have to take a hard but firm approach with them. You are paying for a "service" after all and part of that service is that they satisfy you, the customer!

EDIT: What Ianthi said!!!


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

Guys, thanks so much for your help!

I've just rang them up for a status report ( I was going to ring them anyway) and will get a call back from an on duty vet in the next few minutes. I will ask a few questions then!

Thanks

Ken


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Write down all the answers to those questions and get back to us. Actually Ken if you give me a rough idea of your location I know a vet who's excellent with CRF issues I can put you in touch with!


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok I've just been on th the vet.

Apprantly its still touch and go even though she is still eating  But he did say it's hard to tell because shes on meds that may want make her want to eat more. Shes very quiet apparantly in the cage tonight apparantly. But shes blind and alone  God I'm worried again now :crying: He said he would know how she was until they retake her bloods on Monday :crying: What if they say she needs to be put down.

I asked him about what he though it was that has caused the issue. He said that he thinks its chronic renal failure that may of unmasked over time since her problem with her thyroid since May.

I'm sorry, but I dont understand any of it! From being really optimistic, Iive gone down again


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes, he 'thinks' but he evidently doesn't know! So please don't get too upset over this. At any rate this sounds like a new vet who's not entirely familiar with her case. Personally I find it very strange it's chronic renal failure if she's presenting with these high numbers. Also they'll need the evidence of the bloodtests of Monday before being able to know for sure if she's improved or not. Either way it's always a case of treating the cat and not the numbers.

Put down?? No way. I doubt it will come to that but if this is the case then find a different vet. Some are far better and more pro-active than others where renal issues are concerned. Believe me, I know!


----------



## nimagraven (Jun 28, 2011)

kenboon said:


> Ok I've just been on th the vet.
> 
> Apprantly its still touch and go even though she is still eating  But he did say it's hard to tell because shes on meds that may want make her want to eat more. Shes very quiet apparantly in the cage tonight apparantly. But shes blind and alone  God I'm worried again now :crying: He said he would know how she was until they retake her bloods on Monday :crying: What if they say she needs to be put down.
> 
> ...


Ken, not really sure how I can help you understand any of this or what I can say to help without sounding like a dork .

The renal failure IS true with a treated hyper thyroid BUT as you mentioned she's on some meds that can possibly exacerbate and lead to this. Ianthi can tell you more about that.

I really doubt the vets are going to advise you to put her down yet. Unless it's absolutely necessary or they believe the cat's quality of life is impeded then they won't go down this road.

I know it must be really hard for you, but did you ask why she is on the combination of both those medicines and what the answer was (Istin and Fortekor)?

This is important because as Ianthi says this could cause a problem in the cat then you need to make the enquiries now in case you get some bad advice later on.

Sorry. I'm really not sure what to say other than to offer you support and my above. Cats are stronger than you think!!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

hi ken been keeping an eye on your plight, i know what you are going through having lost two cats 4 months apart with kidney failure. me and feline family are thinking of rosie and praying that she will be fine


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

oh Ken what a dreadful time you are having. Thinking of you and poor Rosie and hoping for good news for you


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi Thanks so much for the replies. I think she is on one for her eyes and one for her blood pressure. But these were not actually given to her until after the blood test was taken. I'll ask tommorow though! The only thing is, I dont know why I'm asking this  They could give me some speil and I dont know if they are lying to me or not!

I've just thought, My Grandad actually gives Rosie her cystitus medication in some cooked chicken he does for her every day. The only thing I have thought of, is that she has not always had all of her food over the last month or so. Could this have any affect? He said she will have it because its on the top. God I hope its not because of this!

Guys. I'm so thankful honestly for al of your replies! This has been the worst weekend of my life! This forum has helped me so much. TY



nimagraven said:


> I know it must be really hard for you, but did you ask why she is on the combination of both those medicines and what the answer was (Istin and Fortekor)?


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

If I ask them for the actual blood test results, are they legally obliged to give them me? I can not remember the exact figures for her  I really am pulling my hair out here!

SOrry I should have said a while ago where I'm from. I live just outside Derby in a village called Hilton.


----------



## nimagraven (Jun 28, 2011)

kenboon said:


> Hi Thanks so much for the replies. I think she is on one for her eyes and one for her blood pressure. But these were not actually given to her until after the blood test was taken. I'll ask tommorow though! The only thing is, I dont know why I'm asking this  They could give me some speil and I dont know if they are lying to me or not!
> 
> I've just thought, My Grandad actually gives Rosie her cystitus medication in some cooked chicken he does for her every day. The only thing I have thought of, is that she has not always had all of her food over the last month or so. Could this have any affect? He said she will have it because its on the top. God I hope its not because of this!
> 
> Guys. I'm so thankful honestly for al of your replies! This has been the worst weekend of my life! This forum has helped me so much. TY


OK first of all don't worry about it. We all love cats and we are here to help you as much as we can .

Yep, they sure can give you some spiel that's complete rubbish (though we wouldn't recommend it, heh), but then that's why you can tell us and why 2nd opinions exist! 

I really don't think the food would be a problem to be honest.

And I know how a bad weekend like this can feel. There's nothing worse than feeling like you're not in control or you don't know how your Rosie is feeling.. But to be honest, she is in better hands this weekend if she's getting some health care rather than just sitting at home!

Oh, and yes, they (sort of) are legally obliged. I think they are called subject access requests if they refuse to give them to you. But this is a bit far down the line (and serious!). I very much doubt they will refuse to show you the results/give you a print out!

My other piece of advice... Get a cup of tea and try to relax. I know it's hard!


----------



## Ali82 (Mar 19, 2011)

You have paid for them, they are yours. I always request a copy of the results to keep my own records and no vets have ever even questioned me, infact my local one even prints me a copy and sends it me without me asking!

Hi Ken- I just noticed your was in Hilton, is Rosie at Scarsdale now??


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the replies,

Ali, no shes not at Scarsdale. Shes at the other one near by. I don't want to say for obvious reasons. I don't want to get in to trouble or the forums! But its just over the Derbyshire border. I was with Scarsdale before, but they are only open part time 

nimagraven. Your so right! I hate not knowing how she is each minute and I know your right in waht your saying about her being in the best place. I just hope they care half as much as me! I just wanna hold her so much 

It's good to know that there is support on here!

I want to go with as much ammo as possible tommorow! My Girlfreinds coming with me and my Grandad too. Any more suggestions on what to ask ect would be great.


Guys I really am finding all your support and replies a god send. Thanks so much for the time in taking to reply and help!

TY!


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

Heres my baby girl helping her dad do some work!










Just seeing this make me smile! Ive just watched a video of her too asking for chicken!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Aww, she is a bonny little thing.
I know it is hard thinking of them away from us at the vet office, I hate it every time I have to do it too, but she really is in the best place right now where they can monitor her and keep her stable. We are all rooting for her Ken!


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

TY

Just under 12 hours till I can see her again! They are going to have to evict me tommorow! I'm staying as long as I can with her. I'm stil very upset the vet didnt reassure me about her condition. I've got a feeling shes going to be very very spoiled when she comes home! I'll be saying a little prayer again tonight for her! I feel if she can cope again tonight, she wil be fine.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

She's gorgeous Ken! I really love tabblies. I think it's a good idea to visit her as much as you can. Will be very reassuring for her. Don't forget to ask about infection as a possible cause.

We're all rooting for her here. Keep posting. Take care.


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Thinking of you and Rosie as always. Really hope she starts to turn a corner and your baby is home with you soon 

Kelly xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Prayers and furry well-wishes coming from me and all my gang.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

keeping our fingers and paws crossed here for you and Rosie x


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

kenboon said:


> If I ask them for the actual blood test results, are they legally obliged to give them me? I can not remember the exact figures for her  I really am pulling my hair out here!
> 
> SOrry I should have said a while ago where I'm from. I live just outside Derby in a village called Hilton.


Ken, I live in Burton upon Trent and I would really like to recommend my vets to you. They are called Easipetcare and are located inside the Just for Pets store in the town centre (The big car park opposite Sainsburys). They are the first vet that I have come across in about 20 yrs that I RAVE about.

Without going into a big speil, Merson was poorly as a kitten and I am totally anal about him getting vaccines and meds & stuff. I tried this lot out with Oscar and asked LOADS of questions. They were so great & helpful that I had Merson up there within 30 mins.

They did Oscars eye removal & were BRILLIANT!!!!!!!

They are open 7 days a week & bank holidays. (Sun / BH's: 10am - 4pm) You also don't need an appt as they run a drop in structure. Their phone number is 01283 510363. (They are also fantastically priced although I'm sure that is not currently a priority right now)

I hope this info is helpful.

Rosie is a beautiful girl and we will do everything we can to help her stay this way for a long time to come.


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

I've coppied what you posted earlier! I will take it with me. I'm going to change vets after this. I want to see a vet I can trust. I just dont feel right about this place now.

Ianthi, can I ask why she should be on those tablets? I just want to clarify that if you can. Thanks.

I'm biased, but she is cute  She has her dad wrapped round her little finger too. If she lies on the bed with us and I'm not comfy. Do I shift her, do I heck lol. I go uncomfy rather than disturb her. Carnt wait to see her! Calling in at Pets at home for some new noisy toys for her too and another bed. We have arranged it all upstairs so it's more sutable for her now she has poor sight.

Thanks 



Ianthi said:


> She's gorgeous Ken! I really love tabblies. I think it's a good idea to visit her as much as you can. Will be very reassuring for her. Don't forget to ask about infection as a possible cause.
> 
> We're all rooting for her here. Keep posting. Take care.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes, just ask about the current medications she's receiving and what they are for. Not sure why they've prescribed the Fortekor in particular.

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow thanks for that! I'll look in to that deffinatly. I know the carpark you mean and I know there is a big pet shop on the far right. Are they in there?

To be honest money is tight! But I would honestly sell my car and remorgage my house if I had too! As I'm sure you all know, they are family and you look after them as best as you can.

Thanks so much for that!

Ken



MoggyBaby said:


> Ken, I live in Burton upon Trent and I would really like to recommend my vets to you. They are called Easipetcare and are located inside the Just for Pets store in the town centre (The big car park opposite Sainsburys). They are the first vet that I have come across in about 20 yrs that I RAVE about.
> 
> Without going into a big speil, Merson was poorly as a kitten and I am totally anal about him getting vaccines and meds & stuff. I tried this lot out with Oscar and asked LOADS of questions. They were so great & helpful that I had Merson up there within 30 mins.
> 
> ...


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks Ianthi, I've added this to my list 

I really owe you guys so much! I. I'm so glad I found this forum!

Ken



Ianthi said:


> Yes, just ask about the current medications she's receiving and what they are for. Not sure why they've prescribed the Fortekor in particular.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

kenboon said:


> Wow thanks for that! I'll look in to that deffinatly. I know the carpark you mean and I know there is a big pet shop on the far right. Are they in there?
> 
> To be honest money is tight! But I would honestly sell my car and remorgage my house if I had too! As I'm sure you all know, they are family and you look after them as best as you can.
> 
> ...


Thats the one Ken. The vets are situated at the back of the shop. They are all really lovely. They know me really well which I _think_ is a good thing...  Well, what I should say it that they know the cats really well but they can never remember _MY_ name.... But hey, I only pay the bills..........

I really hope they can help Rosie too. Are you currently with vet in Burton or one a bit nearer to home?


----------



## nimagraven (Jun 28, 2011)

kenboon said:


> Thanks Ianthi, I've added this to my list
> 
> I really owe you guys so much! I. I'm so glad I found this forum!
> 
> Ken


A list of questions is a great idea, Ken .

Hope you get a good nights sleep. Take it easy .


----------



## lost kitten (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh Ken am so so very sorry your baby is going though this. it has bring me to tears that you both are have a hard time. :crying:

Hang in there and stay strong,,,, know its hard. but we are here for ya.
I can`t help but for my prayers and thought`s are with you both.


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

Ahh, I've been in there to get Rosie some Cat Nip Spray in the past  I'll have to go in and ask then.

I'm with a vet quite close to home. But, they have gone down in my estimations BIG TIME!

Thanks for all the warm wishes and replies! It's killed a bit more time for me.

Ken



MoggyBaby said:


> Thats the one Ken. The vets are situated at the back of the shop. They are all really lovely. They know me really well which I _think_ is a good thing...  Well, what I should say it that they know the cats really well but they can never remember _MY_ name.... But hey, I only pay the bills..........
> 
> I really hope they can help Rosie too. Are you currently with vet in Burton or one a bit nearer to home?


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Just caught up with this thread. I am so sorry that Rosie is not doing well. 

Sending lots of healing thoughts to her.


----------



## hayleyj08 (Jul 26, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Ken, I live in Burton upon Trent and I would really like to recommend my vets to you. They are called Easipetcare and are located inside the Just for Pets store in the town centre (The big car park opposite Sainsburys). They are the first vet that I have come across in about 20 yrs that I RAVE about.
> 
> Without going into a big speil, Merson was poorly as a kitten and I am totally anal about him getting vaccines and meds & stuff. I tried this lot out with Oscar and asked LOADS of questions. They were so great & helpful that I had Merson up there within 30 mins.
> 
> ...


Hi, sorry to hijack the thread, my fur babies and I are wishing Rosie all the best. I was just interested to read your post moggybaby as I also live in Burton on trent and saw easipetcare, but was a little wary due to the low prices! Always favour recommendations though, are they very good?


----------



## nimagraven (Jun 28, 2011)

Let us know how you get on today, Ken. Give 'em a good Questions & Answers session! 

Hope you slept OK last night .


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

Just got back.

Rosies taken a slight turn for the worse  She seems very withdrawn compared to yesterday, but she is still eating. But the vet did say, it could be because of the steroids that she is hungry and eating like mad. It really was pittyful to see her today. She also seemed really swollen under her chin too! Its theworst I have ever seen her. I've got a bad feeling :crying:

I have her blood results. I will scan them now and upload them.


----------



## lost kitten (Jun 25, 2011)

Been thinking of you both.
So sorry she has took a turn for the worse..DARN. :crying:

But don`t give up hope just yet.....


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

Heres her bloods.


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

I've been catching up with this thread this morning, hoping for the best for Rosie, Ken. I can totally feel how much you love her from here.


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

Is there anything there that can give me hope in those results? Why would her face swell up so much. I feel like I could have done more for her. I'm just so lost :crying:


----------



## lost kitten (Jun 25, 2011)

Ken from my understanding, YOU have done everything possable for your baby.
So please don`t think other wise. ( big hug )

I don`t know what the test are saying...Sorry I wish I did. 
So I could better help you.

All I can say is: paryers are with you both.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello ken

I know this is not the same, but my guniea pig went blind in one week, he is very young still and it was a 1 in a million chances of this happening.. 

Dylan is his name and he is in with his brother Boris.. I really was so upset and wasn't sure how he would cope.. he struggled to find food and get up his ramp, when he was out in his run he just sat there......... 6 months on you could never tell Dylan is blind.......... they do cope and live very happy lives!

I am sure you beautiful cat will learn to live being blind, their scent is very powerful and this will help. Keep every thing in the same place from now on and you will crack this together.

much love to you both

Emma


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks.

I just wondered if the blood tests are so bad. The vet says they are. I can not beleive how different she is today. I'm wondering if its because they moveed her. The vet also said her IV line came loose last night but they dont know how long for. God I hate being out of control of her well being. I wish there was some way I could bring her home.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Ken, thanks for posting the results. Are these the only tests that were done or did you have earlier tests done? There's no doubt that the kidney values are extremely high, along with the phosphorus, which go hand in hand. The fact that she's only 9 and the values are so high, point more to acute renal failure. I suppose she's been on fluids over the weekend? Intensive fluid therapy might be enough to flush out her kidneys if it was started in time. Her swollen face could be because of her thyroid levels. Oh Ken, I don't really know what to say, apart from if she's at the vets getting fluids, she's really getting the best treatment, but it must be absolutely heartbreaking for you not having her home.
The way that renal disease and hyperthyroidism are intertwined is beyond what my little brain can understand, so hopefully someone else can step in and offer some more advice for you. All I can say is keep on and on with the fluids because it's not a quick fix, and could involve lengthy therapy, but it is a therapy that often yields positive results even when all hope seems lost. Have you been in touch with Helen in the crf group?
Hang in there.


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks Misi,

I have not no. I'm not sure what to do. Every minute seems like an hour I'm just so worried. I've just tried ringing up the vets to check on her and there is no reply, even though they should be open until 1pm! I dont think they realise just how much this cat means to me! I really do think its critical now! In a way, I wish I had not seen her today. She was so much brighter yesterday. She is being moved back to the other surgury tommorow. I hope they dont suggest putting her down if her results have not changed or got worse. I don't know what I will do. I need hope so much. Shes been on fluids since Friday evening. Shes having her bloods taken in the morning again to see how they are now and they should get the results back in the afternoon. I really wouldnt wish this on anyone. It's hellish. It really does feel like my hearts being ripped out :crying:


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Ken

Just caught up on this thread - only spotted it half an hour ago. I initially came on to give advice on having a blind cat, but other issues have taken over somewhat which are more immediate for now. I just hope that Rosie pulls through - and that you soon have her back home with you.

My mum had a hyperthyroid cat which went blind over night. And she was PTS  - I am not sure if this was the only option. Guess my mum thought it was, or was advised by the bet that it was for the best - I know her cat was extremely stressed by it, and she was a pretty nervous cat at the best of times.

However, I also had a cat on thyroid treatment - he was on Felimazole - after everything settled down, he was on one 5mg tablet a day (orange). He did become quite blind in the end - never sure to what extent, but it must have been a high percentage, as he would bump into things. We got into the habit of resetting him, by placing him either next to his food or his litter tray (in two different places) which normally helped him. Plus tried to keep things in the same place. He was also pretty deaf in the end. He was on thyroid treatment for about 6 years, and on Istin for about 2 or 3 years, as eventually his blood pressure was increased. Unfortunately I don't know if his blindness was caused by high blood pressure - his thyroid levels stayed pretty consistent throughout the time he was medicated for it, so I don't think his was due to under medication, but probably just occured slowly over time. He lived til he was 20 - I had to say goodbye to him late last year, as other things were starting to happen and at 20 I didn't think it was fair to put him through more treatments etc. However, what I meant to say, was that he coped pretty well with his blindness - he would even go outside and do his circuit of the garden and then come back in. 

So, he was on Istin for high blood pressure, but I know some cats have been put on Fortekor for the same, although I know that it is mainly used for kidney problems. I am a petsitter and have looked after many many cats on either thyroid medication, high blood pressure meds or kidney medication. But have only known one cat on Fortekor for blood pressure and that was my sisters. 

I will be thinking of you today and tomorrow and pray that Rosie picks up.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Ken-When were these blood tests taken? Friday or are they the original ones on Thursday?

Right, the two results that point to kidneys are Creatinine and Urea. A creatinine of high 300's isn't that bad to me in that LOTS of cats on the CRF group have managed with fluids to reduce these numbers. In fact, some numbers have been higher ie 500s so yes, there's still hope. Her high phosporous levels are probably what's making her feel awful though this can be reduced with fluids.

The only way to reduce numbers is through fluids - she'll probably need a good few more days at the vets on IV.

So please do not give up now in view of fact additional fluids could make an enormous difference re her recovery.

The other thing I'm going to strongly recommend is joining the CRF support group NOW. They're fantastic in terms of advice and lots have had cats with much higher initial numbers-they can set your mind at rest.


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks so much as always for the replies!

I was reading about Phosfurus binders that may reduce the phosfurus levels? Do you think it might be worth asking? The bloods were taken on Thursday Ianthi. She has not had one since. Shes having one again tommorow.

Ianthi, I'm so sorry. Which forums is it?

I got through to the vest and she is still ok and still eating.Bless her X

Thanks so much or all your help! and of course your support.

Ken


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Ken

Phosphorus binders would help her, yes and make her feel better. Discuss this with the vet. In the meantime the crf support site is here: Tanya's Comprehensive Guide to Feline Chronic Renal Failure and the Yahoo group associated with it is here: tanyas-crf-support : Tanya's Feline CRF Support Group but you'll have to join that one.

Just make sure the vets keep on with the fluids as it can take some time to bring the levels down.


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

Just posting to wish you both well. Sorry you are going through this, it is obvious how much you love Rosie by your posts on here. Get well soon kitty. Please try not beat yourself up, she is having the best treatment available for her right now, I hope she gets well soon.


----------



## Tinder (Jul 8, 2011)

So sorry Rosie & you are both having a bad day. Please hang in there though Ken. She hasn't really been on fluids very long yet for them to make much of a difference - but they will if you can just persevere with the heartbreak of being away from her.

Seconding what Ianthi has said - please join the yahoo crf group (link on Helen's website) a.s.a.p. Post Rosie's blood results on there as you have here & tell them the full story how this all came about - you'll be amazed Ken at the amount of knowledge these people have about crf. They may even give opinions on what has caused this (eg. if it is classic crf, or if something else could be going on)

Don't worry too much about Rosie's blood results. My cat had a creatinine level verging on 400 when first diagnosed with crf. Can't remember what her urea was now but I know it was high. The urea level can be affected by other things such as dehydration (which Rosie undoubtedly was when those bloods were taken), diet, stress etc. The creatinine level is usually taken as a more accurate indicator of kidney function & Rosie's is high but really not too bad. Read over the 'Success Stories' section of Tanya's CRF site & you'll see what I mean - cats diagnosed with crea levels of over 1000 etc!

One thing i would definitely ask your vet about is a phosphorous binder - Rosie's phos levels are pretty high & this alone will make her feel lousy, nauseous etc & affect her appetite. Reducing the phosphorous makes a huge difference to how they feel. The vet prescribed 'Antepsin' for my cat TC but unfortunately she hated it - a milky liquid that used to end up everywhere but inside her! - so on advice from the crf support group I bought something called 'Alu-Caps' from the chemist & used to split these capsules & add them to her food. They worked brilliantly in reducing the phos build-up & i could see the change in her almost straight away.

From Helen's website: 
Tanya's Feline CRF - phosphorus

I'm really glad you're gong to change vets Ken. You need one who is going to fight for Rosie just as you are. Unfortunately my experience with TC was that vets are sometimes pretty pessimistic at first about the prognosis in crf cases but if you push them, pester them, beg & plead & show that you are willing to go the extra mile for your precious one then sometimes they do too. But best to get yourself a vet more crf treatment friendly in the first place. Battling with TC's vet at a time when i already felt totally devastated was a horrible experience & one that just added to the pain.

Sorry didn't mean to write such a long post. We are all thinking of you & Rosie & totally feel for what you're going through. (Just visiting Helen's website again makes me well up & remember just how bad it felt) - please stay strong Ken, we're all here for you ((((hugs)))


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

kenboon said:


> Thanks so much as always for the replies!
> 
> I was reading about Phosfurus binders that may reduce the phosfurus levels? Do you think it might be worth asking? The bloods were taken on Thursday Ianthi. She has not had one since. Shes having one again tommorow.
> 
> ...


Ken-If these were taken on Thursday then there's a good chance they've reduced with the fluids already! Also don't forget with this condition it's always a case of treating the cat and NOT the numbers. Fluids will help in reducing the phosphorous do no need to worry about that yet. No wonder she's didn't feel well on Friday.

Am very glad to hear she's eating! This is good news. A further few days on IV could make a big difference as well. So hang on in there!

Take care


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Tinder said:


> .
> 
> Don't worry too much about Rosie's blood results. *My cat had a creatinine level verging on 400 when first diagnosed with crf.* Can't remember what her urea was now but I know it was high. The urea level can be affected by other things such as dehydration (which Rosie undoubtedly was when those bloods were taken), diet, stress etc. The creatinine level is usually taken as a more accurate indicator of kidney function & Rosie's is high but really not too bad. Read over the 'Success Stories' section of Tanya's CRF site & you'll see what I mean - cats diagnosed with crea levels of over 1000 etc )


Exactly. Ken do please bear Tinder's and lots of other people's experience in mind. So given the correct care Rosie has every chance of being one of them. Also the CRF group can point you in the direction of a good pro-active vet!


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

Still thinking of you both,

Hope Rosie is doing better soon.

Hang in there Ken were all with you.

Em xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

I've joined that Group on Yahoo! TY! But need to await being verified.

I'm going to keep going with her! I'm not giving up! I'm just feeling a bit of a mess at the mo and lost without her. its knocked me for 6 seeing her like that today. 

Would it be best to start a new topic on here regarding here Renal Failure? Do you think that would be ok with the mods? It may help me find a vet locally that will help more! I've wrote an Email to Easipetcare in burton to see if they can assist too.

Thanks so much.

Ken


----------



## Tinder (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm sure the mods would be absolutely fine with that Ken. And you may get new answers from others with experience of renal disease. Hope the new vets get back to you quickly - finding a good vet for Rosie will help a lot.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

kenboon said:


> I've joined that Group on Yahoo! TY! But need to await being verified.
> 
> I'm going to keep going with her! I'm not giving up! I'm just feeling a bit of a mess at the mo and lost without her. its knocked me for 6 seeing her like that today.
> 
> ...


Great to hear this! Hope you don't have to wait too long.

We all appreciate how stressful this experience has been for you but you'll feel much better when you join Tanya's group and speak to others who've been at a similar starting point to you, with similar vets! In the meantime, if you like I'll email the group ( a also a member ) to ask about a vet in your area.

Ken, while I remember-When she went in for the dental how long was she in there? The vet was aware then about her sight problems?


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

Ianthi, they didnt go ahead with the dental because I alerted them that I thought there was something wrong with her eyes! They carried out a blood test and took her bloods to see if there was anything wrong and this all came about! I will start a new thread. Ianthi, thanks so much for that offer of posting about a vet locally. I need one thats on side. The one I spoke to today was not very optimistic. Even when I told him about me seeing much higher levels on the net! He basically said I shouldnt take to uch notice of whats said on the Internet 

I'm going to start a new thread for this problem on here. I think that's the best way to go.

Ken


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh! I see. It was unclear as to whether the dental went ahead or not. Thanks for clarifying. No problem I'll email straight away for a vet though do bear in mind it might not be in your doorstep.

Ignore that vet! Maybe suggest some CPD for him considering these are REAL cats and REAL people you were referring to!  Just as well you didn't choose him then!

Fingers crossed as always for Rosie and you!


----------



## nimagraven (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Ken,

Sorry I have not been able to post initially. I have been clearing out my room (And dealing with the playful kitten) and managed to fill up 9 heavy duty bags and fill 4 stacker boxes with rubbish/things for keeps. As you can understand, I'm pretty knackered now!

Anyway, I have been reading on and off today.. And I just wanted to say.. Yes Rosie is ill, but she isn't what I would consider terminally ill. It's a matter of getting her the right vets, healthcare and meds, but you're doing the right things by joining these groups because they can help you manage her condition in the long term better than the likes of myself (who can only offer you support and some experience of hyperthyroidism from my previous cat).

I'm glad you are being positive and not giving up. If there is a chance your cat can live a life without pain and with quality left, then this is the right way to be .

Fluids are a good thing, and if those are old tests then there has probably been a nice improvement since .


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi Nimagraven,

Thanks for your reply!

I've started a new topic on this here http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/185757-my-cat-has-devloped-renal-failure.html#post1061350404

I'm not giving up on her! No way! Even if the test results show they are worse! Shes a little fighter and I'm going to support her as best as I can.

Ken


----------



## Tinder (Jul 8, 2011)

kenboon said:


> The one I spoke to today was not very optimistic. Even when I told him about me seeing much higher levels on the net! He basically said I shouldnt take to uch notice of whats said on the Internet


TC's vet would say very much the same thing! But i persevered (feeling miffed that he would think me stupid enough to believe _everything_ on the net!) Eventually he asked me for links to websites i was reading - so I gave him Tanya's site - and I swear some of the suggestions he made in the weeks following were things he'd read about on there! A good vet is one who'll work with you & isn't too pompous to learn new things themselves!

Also as a side note - dont be disheartened Ken if Rosie's blood results (tomorrow?) are not as good as you'd hoped for. TC's urea & creat had only come down a little bit after 6 days on IV. But her results on her next blood test after that were great. Sometimes it just takes a while for them to come down.


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks so much! Thats exacly what I need to hear right now.

If I cry much more, I will need to go on a drip  

I really can not thank you all enough!


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Thinking of you both always...come on Rosie..give your dad something to smile about  We know you are a little fighter 

Kelly xx


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

She was really spaced out this morning. Just wondering, could they have sedated her? The vet didnt say anything regarding this, but she was so distant. But she still sat up and ate and drank ok too.

I've had a brainwave! I'm going to see if the bloods come back bad if I can Take her home tommorow and then take her back again on Tuesday at 8:30 to go on the drip all day and then pick her up on Tuesday night about 6:30. She gets 10 hours on the drip and to come home at night too! What do you think? Is that long enough? 

As yhou can stil tell, i'm desperate to get her home! I'm really not sure what went on last night either! I've just got a gut feeling somethings not right. 

Ken


----------



## Howlinbob (Jul 25, 2011)

I've been following this thread with interest and with great sympathy, Ken. I'm rooting for you and Rosie! :smile5: Let's hope there's some better news soon.

Just to add to what others have said, do change vets if you're not happy or uncomfortable with the way they've handled things. It sounds like you've lost confidence in them for good reason.

My elderly cat Barney is going for a blood test tomorrow because of suspected thyroid/kidney trouble, so I will be getting to grips with all this over the next few days.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

kenboon said:


> She was really spaced out this morning. Just wondering, could they have sedated her? The vet didnt say anything regarding this, but she was so distant. But she still sat up and ate and drank ok too.
> 
> I've had a brainwave! I'm going to see if the bloods come back bad if I can Take her home tommorow and then take her back again on Tuesday at 8:30 to go on the drip all day and then pick her up on Tuesday night about 6:30. She gets 10 hours on the drip and to come home at night too! What do you think? Is that long enough?
> 
> ...


Yes the spacing out could be due to the medication. Istin and Fortekor would have this affect. Really glad to hear she's eating etc. Always good.

Regarding taking her home, by all means ask the vets but I certainly wouldn't recommend she comes off fluids for this lenth of time. She needs them 24/7 at this critical stage. I know in some instances owners are allowed to do this - IV and all!! Of course this all depends on the vets. They may refuse at this critical stage. I think you mentioned the drip had come out last night and the vets weren't sure for how long  A cat like Rose or any other for that matter, should be monitored far more carefully than this and I would point this out to your own regular practice. They're duty bound to ensure night care for their patients. Don't forget either if you take her home you're going to have to keep a close eye on her all night to ensure she doesn't do the same thing. So something else to consider.

Hope Rosie continues to do well and bloodtests are better tomorrow. Any updates since this morning. Will let you know when I hear about another vet though in the meantime you may have already joined the site.


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

Ianthi Thanks again for your post.

The thing is, she was not spaced out on Saturday at all!Totally the opposite  I'm just worried there is something going on at this other surgury they have moved her too. They als said she would be constantly monitored too. But to be told that her drip had come out upset me.

All this worry is making me ill  I really look and feel a wreck. I've not been this upset since I lost my mother. I feel so lost.

Is the vet right in saying that it could just be the steroids that is making her want to eat? I can not get through to ask how she is either! I've just tried.

So are they are legally bound to provide a good standard of care overnight?

Ianthi lots of people have helped me on here, but I must say you really have gone out your way! I am and will be eternally greatful to you!

Ken


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

kenboon said:


> Would it be best to start a new topic on here regarding here Renal Failure? Do you think that would be ok with the mods? It may help me find a vet locally that will help more! I've wrote an Email to Easipetcare in burton to see if they can assist too.
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> Ken


Hi Ken, I'm replying to you on this thread due to what you have written above. I think you will get a lot of help & support from Easipetcare as they were magnificent when Oscar had his eye problem.

To cut a long story short: Oscar's left eye had started to show various signs of not being right and we were monitoring it closely. I then saw a discolouration that I was not happy with and said to the vet that I wanted the eye removed asap due to the very high risk of it being cancerous. The vet talked me into getting a 2nd opinion, and made a lot of effort to find me a vet locally who specialised in eye care in animals. He said he would do the removal if I _REALLY_ wanted him to but he felt it would be unfair to remove an eye that was still healthy.

The eye DID have to be removed in the end BUT the point here is that the vet fought for the cats best interest and was not prepared to take the quickest & easy way out even though it was what I wanted.

When you speak to Easipet, ask if Bryan still does shifts there and try to get to see him if you can. He is one of the managing directors so is not on site as often as he used to be but he IS a brilliant vet! Do not worry though if he doesn't because I have met the other vets there and they are very good too.

Stil hoping for Rosie dude, and hoping that she gets back home soon.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes, steroids will improve appetite though of course she may well be eating on her own anyway.

Oh! I thought they'd moved her for weekend care. Some practices do this when they can't provide 24-hour cover themselves. Is this a branch of the same practice or a different one? Not an indication that anything's wrong!

Please try not to worry too much. I know how difficult it must be, believe me but you need to keep your strength up for Rosie! I can promise you once joining that group will help you enormously. They'll guide you every step of the way. They're excellent and used to very stressed owners! All friendly and polite.

Also we're here to give you the support you need right now. No worries.


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

The other thing that annoyed me. Rosies water was in the corner of her cage. On that side there was also her food and her water. However she had to stretch to get her water over the top of her food to be able to drink! I moved this for her to the other side of the cage :cursing:


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

They just moved her to another one of their practices. This ones about 20 miles away rather than 3  They said she would be better looked after her.

As I write this, we have got through to another vet! But he says she is now fully hydtrated and has still been tucking in to Tuna and is doing well!

How do they test shes full hydrated? I mean is this as good as it sounds?



Ianthi said:


> Yes, steroids will improve appetite though of course she may well be eating on her own anyway.
> 
> Oh! I thought they'd moved her for weekend care. Some practices do this when they can't provide 24-hour cover themselves. Is this a branch of the same practice or a different one? Not an indication that anything's wrong!
> 
> ...


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Ken
I have no words of help as I have never had a cat.
But please know that my thoughts are with you and I hope you and little Rosie can get through this
Stay strong for her


Vicki


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Ken, that sounds much more promising and at least the vet seems to be doing something proactive! Just try and hold it together, we all know how you feel. You're being brilliant fighting for her. I belong to Tanya's Yahoo group with my cat Misi. We've been through some scary times but she's doing fine. The group is second to none for help and advice. Better than any vet you will meet, I tell ya


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

It does sound like weekend care arrangement.

Vets can test for hydration levels in a variety of way, pinching skin at back of neck for one thing and see show quickly it returns to normal. Gums as well can tell you more. Glad to hear this vet is more positive. So when is she returning to former practice? Tomorrow. Twenty miles is awfully far away!


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

Ianthi said:


> It does sound like weekend care arrangement.
> 
> Vets can test for hydration levels in a variety of way, pinching skin at back of neck for one thing and see show quickly it returns to normal. Gums as well can tell you more. Glad to hear this vet is more positive. So when is she returning to former practice? Tomorrow. Twenty miles is awfully far away!


Tommorow morning she wil be moving again! I'll be going again in the morning to see her.

I'm hoping its a turning point for her and the tests tommorow show some improvement. I' I have hope again now that she may be ok!

God bless you all that have helped me over this horrible weekend! I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

One more thing-please don't get too disheartened if the results don't appear to be that great initially. Sometimes it can take a much longer stint on IV fluids, as Tinder mentioned, before a measurable result can be seen.

Take care and keep us posted!


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

I will! and ty for all of your guys support. I hope I will be able to help someone on here too in the future.



Ianthi said:


> One more thing-please don't get too disheartened if the results don't appear to be that great initially. Sometimes it can take a much longer stint on IV fluids, as Tinder mentioned, before a measurable result can be seen.
> 
> Take care and keep us posted!


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

kenboon said:


> I will! and ty for all of your guys support. I hope I will be able to help someone on here too in the future.


You know you're more than welcome and that's what we all belong to the forum for. We've all been there one way or another and just knowing that there's someone out there who has been through it and can offer advice in a way no vet would ever have the time to is a great comfort to us all. We're all completely nutty about our pets and I for one feel physically sick and light-headed if I think of anything happening to my 2... you're not alone in being in a complete and utter state!!
I have groups like this one and in particular Tanya's group to thank for keeping it real with Misi on so, so many occasions. As others have said, fluid therapy takes time, sometimes weeks, so every little bit of improvement is a step towards a positive outcome. If, in the end, little Rosie is left with a degree of chronic renal disease, you have absolutely no reason to despair. New treatments are coming out all the time and in the meantime it can be managed. Misi was diagnosed three years ago and after a scare earlier this year is going great guns at 18-and-a-half. Sounds like your Rosie's a fighter just like Misi. When you next see her, greet her with a big, big smile and a really upbeat "you're absolutely fine" voice, and it will make all the difference  Sorry for the ramble, I had a glass of wine with my pizza


----------



## nimagraven (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello Ken,

I feel like a bit of a record now but...! 

You are most welcome for all the support you are getting here. We all love cats and are cat owners ourselves. We understand very much so what it's like when you don't have control of the situation and unable to tell what your Rosie is feeling.

I think that you should just try and relax for now. If she is on IV, is eating and is drinking, then this is great! And if you're looking for/found another vet then this is also great .

As others have said the forums you have joined are used to this and so will be able to help you with step by step care and be able to give you additional support for Rosie.

Not sure what else to say, except you're almost there now. It's Monday very shortly and I'm sure you can resolve the vet issue soon and hopefully will have Rosie back in your home . Also, the longer this goes on, the more it feels to me that there should be a decent outcome for Rosie.


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

Bless you!

She is a real fighter bless her! I'm so looking forward to seeing her tommorow. I hope her eyes do come back too, but if not I will help her adapt. I hope shes a bit more responsive towards me tommorow and it was just the meds that spaced her out. I'm counting the hours again!



Misi said:


> You know you're more than welcome and that's what we all belong to the forum for. We've all been there one way or another and just knowing that there's someone out there who has been through it and can offer advice in a way no vet would ever have the time to is a great comfort to us all. We're all completely nutty about our pets and I for one feel physically sick and light-headed if I think of anything happening to my 2... you're not alone in being in a complete and utter state!!
> I have groups like this one and in particular Tanya's group to thank for keeping it real with Misi on so, so many occasions. As others have said, fluid therapy takes time, sometimes weeks, so every little bit of improvement is a step towards a positive outcome. If, in the end, little Rosie is left with a degree of chronic renal disease, you have absolutely no reason to despair. New treatments are coming out all the time and in the meantime it can be managed. Misi was diagnosed three years ago and after a scare earlier this year is going great guns at 18-and-a-half. Sounds like your Rosie's a fighter just like Misi. When you next see her, greet her with a big, big smile and a really upbeat "you're absolutely fine" voice, and it will make all the difference  Sorry for the ramble, I had a glass of wine with my pizza


----------



## kenboon (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you!



nimagraven said:


> Hello Ken,
> 
> I feel like a bit of a record now but...!
> 
> ...


----------

